# Emerald Coast Marine closed on Saturday



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Effective Immediatly, Emerald Coast Marine Partswill be closed on Saturday until further notice..

Sales will still be open...

We also would like to offer anyone trying to sell their boat to let us consign it for you... you may call for details.

thank you for your time...

:usaflag


----------

